
How to Build an Advisory Board - acconrad
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/03/03/how-to-build-an-advisory-board-expert-susan-hammond-weighs-in/
======
icey
I was hoping there would be more detailed information in this article, but HN
usually does a good job of filling in the missing pieces.

I'm in the process of forming an advisory board now. What's the appropriate
way to compensate people for sitting on it? Is it the norm to do that? The
people I've approached about it so far have immediately said yes without
discussing any kind of compensation; but I'm not sure what the norm is.

